# Some behavior questions



## willowsalbus (Nov 4, 2010)

There are a couple things Albus has been doing that are a mystery to me, and I can't find an explanation through a google search.


'dancing'. he will pick up his feet, shifting from one foot to the other. Is this a happy behavior?
pecking on his perch. I read that this is a male territorial behavior and only males do it, but I don't know. He does it when he sings. Thinks he's a woodpecker.
staring at overhead lights. yeah, this one scares me too.
holding up one leg even when he's not going to sleep.
when I get him out and put him on my chest, he comes up and gets right in my face. He always does it and I don't really know what to do then.

That's all I can think of at the moment.

Any answers would be great.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> 'dancing'. he will pick up his feet, shifting from one foot to the other. Is this a happy behavior?


Maybe, or maybe it's an attention-getting behavior. I had a bird that did this when it wanted out of the cage.



> pecking on his perch. I read that this is a male territorial behavior and only males do it, but I don't know. He does it when he sings. Thinks he's a woodpecker.


Vlad thinks he's a woodpecker too only he bangs the side of the cage while clinging to the bars. It's normal behavior.



> staring at overhead lights. yeah, this one scares me too.


My birds do this too but I don't know why. It's just a cockatiel thing.



> holding up one leg even when he's not going to sleep.


They do this for comfort. It's similar to us shifting our weight to one leg while we're standing up. 



> when I get him out and put him on my chest, he comes up and gets right in my face. He always does it and I don't really know what to do then.


Try some head scritchies! Maybe that's what he's looking for. Or maybe he's just being sociable.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

1. mine does this when they want to be out of the cage
2. My cookie does this sometimes on my lips when i make kissing noises and he tries to sing
3. my birds and rabbits do it mainly staring at the wall ( spooky i know) when you talk to them then they turn to the wall quickly like somebody is there
4. both my tiels do this, think they just exploring, my budgie started aswell
5. I think it means he wants you to pet him give him scitches


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

Scout can never get close enough to my face when they are sitting on me!
I don't get much done when she does this but it is just so sweet.
I like to think it is affectionate behaviour 
They both tilt their heads to look at the lights also and I agree with everyone else that this is just another cockatiel quirk.
The one foot thing while awake - mine both do this also when they are relaxing, so I always assumed it was normal.
Dexter bangs when he is trying to get attention. He is much worse during Spring (hormonal) he will bang on anything he can, even cushions (silent banging haha)
He actually bruised his beak he was so furiously knocking! 
I just try to keep him busy and distract him when he is in that mood. He sings while he is doing it also.


----------



## willowsalbus (Nov 4, 2010)

Thank you all! It's good to know these behaviors are normal.

Also, when they sit with their beak against your face, is that affection?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

I believe it is yes, i never have this with my bird yet  but cant wait till i do


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

When she starts rubbing and scratching at my face I begin to think that it may not be affection... haha. But aside from that she just seems to be content  if he's nuzzling up to you and not biting at your face then I would just enjoy the contentment he must be experiencing


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Arnie gets up right into my face when he wants attention and I'm doing something else. When I fall asleep on the couch he will nuzzle into my neck sometimes falling asleep himself, and sometimes I wake up with his beak pressed against my lips and he's crying... for attention of course, or he'll just walk on my face to effectively wake me up. Willow, it sounds like Albus is just really bonded to you and has no qualms about getting personal with ya. lol. Everything, like everyone else says, is normal I believe!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Oh wish my two would snuggle me, im the one who snuggles them
better chances with lucky while she is preening and cookie like to nibble my face or if he gets carried away he will beak bang me


----------



## Rorschach (Nov 2, 2010)

I wish mine would put up with any of my attention at all 

Chess was crying in his cage (he used to do this when he wanted out but couldn't find the door) so I reached in to get him, he didn't much appreciate it but I just dropped him on the top of the cage and he stopped all his fussing/screaming that he was doing before.

After 5-10 minutes of them hanging out on top of the cage I picked up Chess and carried him into the living room, 30 minutes later he learned to step up (not on command, but he understands now that when I put my finger down low in front of him it means I want him to climb on. He rode on my shoulder for a little while, seemed comfortable there. While he was distracted by a mirror I touched his crest and he chirped at me but didn't bite.

Tried to train him but he didn't want to have anything to do with the millet right now so what you gonna do.


----------



## willowsalbus (Nov 4, 2010)

Belinda said:


> Arnie gets up right into my face when he wants attention and I'm doing something else. When I fall asleep on the couch he will nuzzle into my neck sometimes falling asleep himself, and sometimes I wake up with his beak pressed against my lips and he's crying... for attention of course, or he'll just walk on my face to effectively wake me up. Willow, it sounds like Albus is just really bonded to you and has no qualms about getting personal with ya. lol. Everything, like everyone else says, is normal I believe!


Aw, good. I'm glad to hear it.


----------



## willowsalbus (Nov 4, 2010)

Rorschach said:


> I wish mine would put up with any of my attention at all
> 
> Chess was crying in his cage (he used to do this when he wanted out but couldn't find the door) so I reached in to get him, he didn't much appreciate it but I just dropped him on the top of the cage and he stopped all his fussing/screaming that he was doing before.
> 
> ...


I'm surprised that you had to wait while the bird was distracted to touch his crest. It might just be Albus, but he lets me pet his head. I can pet almost everywhere (not his front chest area though).


----------

